# Foster carer for my beautiful cat - Lulu



## Fostermum4Lulu (Aug 2, 2015)

I need help with my little cat Lulu, she is 9. I've had her since she was 6 weeks old. A couple of years ago I had to give up work to look after my parents, unfortunately my mother passed away, but my father is still alive and in sheltered housing. I have been trying to get back to full time work, but it's been hard, no one seems to want to know. Financially it was a mess for me, to help I have rented my house out and moved in with a friend until I can get full time work. The tenants said they would try and look after her until I find somewhere to bring her with me, but they are not used to cats and now they have asked when she is going. I need somewhere temporary for her until I can take her back. I don't want to lose her, I love her. *Please if someone could get me I would pay for her costs etc*. I just don't want to lose her and I don't want her going to a cat home where she could be put down


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Whereabouts are you? There may be someone here in your area who could help out...
You could also try asking local rescues if they have a foster carer who would take Lulu in til you are back on your feet
& due to your circs + as you are offering to pay her way they should be sympathetic/helpful.
Sorry about your Mum. I looked after my Mum til she died 6 years ago but fortunately lived locally & could combine it with job.
I could have her but live in Cornwall...


----------



## Fostermum4Lulu (Aug 2, 2015)

LoopyL said:


> Whereabouts are you? There may be someone here in your area who could help out...
> You could also try asking local rescues if they have a foster carer who would take Lulu in til you are back on your feet
> & due to your circs + as you are offering to pay her way they should be sympathetic/helpful.
> Sorry about your Mum. I looked after my Mum til she died 6 years ago but fortunately lived locally & could combine it with job.
> I could have her but live in Cornwall...


I live in Kent, Crayford, I will try the rescue places like you said. Thank you for replying. Wished you lived nearer. Mary


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Here is a list http://www.kentcatteries.co.uk/services/rescue.html
Really hope you find Lulu a temp foster place & a job for yourself soon x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you know how Lulu would be with other cats (maybe you don't really know) and also, do you have any _rough _idea for how long you would be wanting her taken care of? Sorry, maybe a difficult question given your present circumstances.


----------



## Fostermum4Lulu (Aug 2, 2015)

LoopyL said:


> Here is a list http://www.kentcatteries.co.uk/services/rescue.html
> Really hope you find Lulu a temp foster place & a job for yourself soon x


Thank you so much x


----------



## Fostermum4Lulu (Aug 2, 2015)

Calvine said:


> Do you know how Lulu would be with other cats (maybe you don't really know) and also, do you have any _rough _idea for how long you would be wanting her taken care of? Sorry, maybe a difficult question given your present circumstances.


I'm not sure how she will be with other cats, she is okay with dogs as long as they okay with her. I wished I knew how long it would be, it all depends on getting a job unfortunately and that's not esay at the moment!


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I'd go for any job that pays enough to begin with as it is easier to get a job from a job. Once you are sorted again
you can look around for something that suits your skills better & if you have spare room in your house (when you get back in it) 
you can top income up with a lodger from sparerooms.com. Losing your Mum has no doubt knocked a lot of stuffing out of you
as it did me so you need to be gentle with yourself. Would the friend you are staying with let you keep Lulu in room you are sleeping
in if no foster home presents itself?


----------



## Fostermum4Lulu (Aug 2, 2015)

LoopyL said:


> I'd go for any job that pays enough to begin with as it is easier to get a job from a job. Once you are sorted again
> you can look around for something that suits your skills better & if you have spare room in your house (when you get back in it)
> you can top income up with a lodger from sparerooms.com. Losing your Mum has no doubt knocked a lot of stuffing out of you
> as it did me so you need to be gentle with yourself. Would the friend you are staying with let you keep Lulu in room you are sleeping
> in if no foster home presents itself?


I would take any job, the problem is lower level jobs they say I'm too qualified and it was not be stretching enough, jobs of my level want someone with recent experience. I've just started working 10 hrs a week that's why I had to move out. I couldn't afford the mortgage or bills. That's why I decided to rent it out in the mean time. My friend lives on the 3rd flat so it would not be possible for Lulu here unfortunately.


----------



## Fostermum4Lulu (Aug 2, 2015)

I went through a dreadful time looking after mum and dad, it's been a hard 5 years. I had a great job as Project Manager in local government and had to give it up to look after them


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Have you tried re-applying to old employer? After all you have saved them loads being your folks carer & they already know your talents!
It must be very frustrating being told you are too qualified & 2yrs isn't very long to count as not having recent experience? Stupid people!

Once when I was between houses cos of relocation I rented a room & kept my 2 cats in there for several months without them going outside room so it is
possible to keep Lulu in there if your friend would be amenable?

I know how hard it was to keep everything together just looking after my Mum so must have been absolutely knackering looking after both your Mum & Dad  but you've done your daughterly duty & can look anyone in the eye! Keep your chin up & I hope it all comes right again very soon.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Fostermum4Lulu said:


> I would take any job, the problem is lower level jobs they say I'm too qualified and it was not be stretching enough, jobs of my level want someone with recent experience. I've just started working 10 hrs a week that's why I had to move out. I couldn't afford the mortgage or bills. That's why I decided to rent it out in the mean time. My friend lives on the 3rd flat so it would not be possible for Lulu here unfortunately.


Yes, the comment ''you are over-qualified'' is one I used to get...you wouldn't apply for a job if you didn't want or need it. I remember when my son left university with a law degree, and, desperate for a job, (he was living at home so not that concerned about salary to start with), he applied for a job which was looking for a ''school-leaver''. When he rang, he spoke some woman whom he described as ''totally up herself'' who asked his qualifications. When he told her, she immediately asked: ''Did you BOTHER to read the ad - this position is for a school-leaver'' to which he replied politely: ''Yes, I realize that, and I have in fact left school''.
But just a thought, a friend of mine does project management and was a bit fed up of the place she worked so actually started up on her own. She works from home, so no rent to pay, already had contacts from when she was working who knew and trusted her, and, no doubt like you, knew the job inside out and was good at it. It really did not cost much to start on her own, and it occurs to me that while you are doing a 10-hour week you should maybe think about getting a few clients of your own. She is her own boss, takes a few holidays each year when she wants to and is in the process of moving to a nice cottage (simply because the garden would suit her cats very much).


----------



## Fostermum4Lulu (Aug 2, 2015)

Calvine said:


> Yes, the comment ''you are over-qualified'' is one I used to get...you wouldn't apply for a job if you didn't want or need it. I remember when my son left university with a law degree, and, desperate for a job, (he was living at home so not that concerned about salary to start with), he applied for a job which was looking for a ''school-leaver''. When he rang, he spoke some woman whom he described as ''totally up herself'' who asked his qualifications. When he told her, she immediately asked: ''Did you BOTHER to read the ad - this position is for a school-leaver'' to which he replied politely: ''Yes, I realize that, and I have in fact left school''.
> But just a thought, a friend of mine does project management and was a bit fed up of the place she worked so actually started up on her own. She works from home, so no rent to pay, already had contacts from when she was working who knew and trusted her, and, no doubt like you, knew the job inside out and was good at it. It really did not cost much to start on her own, and it occurs to me that while you are doing a 10-hour week you should maybe think about getting a few clients of your own. She is her own boss, takes a few holidays each year when she wants to and is in the process of moving to a nice cottage (simply because the garden would suit her cats very much).


It's been a while since I worked there and a lot of people have left due to cuts etc. it is something I'm thinking about setting up my own business, but that takes time. I've rang some of the places ion the link and they can't help me! They only take in homeless cats : (


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Fostermum4Lulu said:


> It's been a while since I worked there and a lot of people have left due to cuts etc. it is something I'm thinking about setting up my own business, but that takes time. I've rang some of the places ion the link and they can't help me! They only take in homeless cats : (


 There is a rescue in Downe, Kent, _Romney House Cat Rescue_...Silvana Valentino-Locke runs it, and ltho' it's a rescue she might be prepared to do a foster if you could try to give her an idea of how long and obviously make a contribution to Lulu's keep. . She is kind and caring and they have nice chalets and runs. I guess they are about 20 miles from you.


----------



## Fostermum4Lulu (Aug 2, 2015)

Calvine said:


> There is a rescue in Downe, Kent, _Romney House Cat Rescue_...Silvana Valentino-Locke runs it, and ltho' it's a rescue she might be prepared to do a foster if you could try to give her an idea of how long and obviously make a contribution to Lulu's keep. . She is kind and caring and they have nice chalets and runs. I guess they are about 20 miles from you.


I'll try them thank you x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Fostermum4Lulu said:


> I'll try them thank you x


Anything is worth a try, and I know they are good people with a wonderful set-up for the cats who all look as happy as Larry..


----------

